# Damasco - Syria



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

More than 5 thousand years of history...

descubra.info









voyagesphotos









Franciscanos. org









Montse Marsé









quiquenamib









Mercurio


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Damascus-online.com


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

damascus-online.com


----------



## Taha.Duelgar (Jun 14, 2010)

Wonderfull city. The photos are realy nice. I like them! Thanks for sharing. We Turks do not need visa to visit Syria anymore. You too. Why not


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
I don't need visa to visit Syria? I didn'd know it. Are you sure brazilians do not need visa to visit Syria?


----------



## garcia.calavera (Jun 10, 2009)

nice pics , but Damascus it way older than just 500 years ...in fact it's one of the oldest continue populated cities on Earth , there for one of the oldest in the world


----------



## Taha.Duelgar (Jun 14, 2010)

Tourniquet said:


> ^^
> I don't need visa to visit Syria? I didn'd know it. Are you sure brazilians do not need visa to visit Syria?


... I thought you are Syrian. I meant it's not necessary to make a application for visa to visit each other Turkey-Syria.


----------



## Golden (Sep 8, 2005)

5 hundred years?? I suppose it should be 5 thousand years 
Nice pics !


----------



## Marcelo Olisa (Feb 1, 2008)

It remembered me medieval cities from Italy.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Golden said:


> 5 hundred years?? I suppose it should be 5 thousand years
> Nice pics !


 oh, you're right. My mistake. But if it's more than 5 thousand years of history it's more than 5 hundred too. :lol: :lol: :lol: Kidding


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

StormShadow said:


> *Courtesy of Istanbul @ Flickr*


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

StormShadow said:


> *Photography by Lauren Kirkwood*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Interesting
I have a threadh about "old city" of Damasco:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=884190


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

^^
I remember that thread. Damasco fascinates me!!!


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow I love the pix. Damascus is a very nice and exotic city. I'd love to go there for visit soon 

Thanks for the pix


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great presentation and also great, very nice photos from Damascus, Syria :cheers:


----------



## Ark-Chinese greeting (Feb 5, 2010)

Good pics


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

Love it !!! This is the "Cuba" of the Middle east that preserved the most from the olden Oriental charm. The traditional houses and old town are spectacular.


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

flickr


----------

